# Paul George Statue



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Since the cat's out the bag here's a quick peek at my Paul George Statue that I've been making for our EflinTan!










original photo:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

seen em on facebook... well smart mate!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate!!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Very good

Reps for that, you could do one for me when im big enough :laugh:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Syko! Ok mate, that's a deal


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is amazing mate.....do you produce the design and the statue or just the design for a statue mate??


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you use shapeways Daz?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Very impressive mate, well done that man.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it. 

Paul, going to use Shapeways.com for the actual manufacture of the statue - hopefully 12" tall and then put it on a wooden plinth.

Tom - used them once for a 4" version of my Zack Khan model - turned out pretty good, so hopefully a 12" version of Mr. George will look awesome!

Cheers Ken


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Love these mate, can't get over just how much detail you get.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate, I lay all the credit on the technology available these days. I just pull and push pixels around till it looks right (no wonder it takes me so long!).


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## julesm (May 18, 2008)

awesome work- would have thought you would have had trouble with his serratus


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

12"????????almost life size ;0)

As we have already stated the likeness and attention to detail is just incredible. We have literally 1000's of photos of Paul over the years but never anything like this!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Jules! I did! I'm a bit annoyed with myself as when I designed the initial base model I put too many polygons in the arms, head, hands and feet and not enough in his body. If you look you an see the intercostals and serratus are a bit pixelated 

Haha Tan! I had no idea he was 5' 3" tall!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

That is because with perfect symmetry, if you have no point of reference, height is impossible to determine ;0) It is a standing joke that upon meeting PG for the first time one of the things people say is...."I thought you were taller!". Hence also the title of The Giant Killer lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Absolutely!! With Lee Priest it's pretty easy to see he's short but I literally had no idea how tall Paul is. Even after staring at him for hours and hours lol.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

As long as we are rid of the Dame images in our heads all will be fine!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hahaha!!! Oh my god. Just going to reply to your email and then get my **** to the gym


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

K


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Big email inbound Tan! x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

My that was a biggun!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Great talent you have there mate, technology may help but take nothing away from yourself, the models look amazing. Sure you can turn that in to a good business.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate, appreciate it. It's getting that way mate, earning a few pennies doing something I love to do can't be bad!

Watch it in 1080p


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Magic is right, if you can do that on a screen, you could technically do it in clay in "real" life once you got a feel for the material and its properties. You are superskilled mate, I hope to get good enough one day that I can commission you to do one of me!!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just watched that vid, fkn hell, blown away.

Obviously at your skill

But you forget how good Pauls condition is when he nails it, then you see that and you realise you'll never be that ripped - kinda deflating and inspiring at the same time :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks so much mate!! Haha I know what you mean about him - bloomin' amazing conditioning. Tan sent some awesome photos of him to me for use as reference. You'll get there, I know it. You looked fantastic at the last comp. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

daz, super impressed here. as others have said once i get in good enough nic for my pics to be worth doing this to i will get in touch for a digi pic etc. mwould go down well for my facebook profile etc lol.

awesome on the vid as well


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, how amazing is that!

You must do this kind of thing for a living? Do you work in the games industry?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, seriously! 

Hilly, I'll hold you to that mate :lol:

WWR, I am getting paid a bit for bodybuilding related work at the moment so yes I guess I do do this for a living! Not a games artist no but I would love to be. Maybe one day. :thumb:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I reckon you could get into that industry quite easily with the work you've shown. I'd love a job like that however on the concept side of things - That industry seems so relaxed and easy going + you get paid to draw lol.

Good luck with everything though.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

how much would it cost to have a 12" sculpture made from that 3d data?

we use something like that for rapid prototyping, its made with lazers and powder


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amen WWR!

Cheapest other than shapeways.com so far is £197+VAT IB, and I think that's a laser scintered jobbie like you mention. Others use inkjet stylee printers, think there's a few sorts.

Fancy making a copy for me then IB?!  Got to ask


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

we are buying a prototype printer in january at the cost of 60k lol, i'll let you know and maybe you could reciprocate with a model of moi 

lazer sintering is ok but make sure its an SLA rather than an SLS, SLS is very crude and rough....

£197 is quite cheap, for 12" i'd imagine it would of been higher.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Statue has now been ordered!!!!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice to see my photographs being used for the good things in Bodybuilding........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I need to find some good pics from past shows to get this done daz, excellent skill mate can you pm me your costs mate?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> Nice to see my photographs being used for the good things in Bodybuilding........


It is THE shot! We have so many pics I am no longer sure who took what to credit them....sorry x


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Very coo man, i love watching this guys vids, hes a beast!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Truely amazing mate! Well done!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate, that is truly superb....what sort of size is it...?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

That is amazing buddy.

Fuking top-notch


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Robsta, model is 12" tall


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Just finished painting him...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

thats fecking tremendous.

When im big and strong i want one.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sh1t!! I cant see this pics at work


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

man they are bloody awesome


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks mate 

should be able to see them at my facebook profile Kieren facebook.com/daz.marshall


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very very good daz, massivly impressed


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate, means a lot


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just looked at the pics on my phone. Incredible work, you are seriously talented mate!!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

VERY impressive - are you sure its Paul George though?? I reckon it could be me.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

That's class.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cheers guys!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gumball said:


> VERY impressive - are you sure its Paul George though?? I reckon it could be me.


Such an easy mistake to make ;0)


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry if i missed it in previous posts but do you do this for a living?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I do mate yes so please pay for me to do something for you  :lol:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lol if you have alot of material for around the belly area were good to go 

did you learn to do it at college or something,


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

LOL 

No mate totally self taught. I studied nutrition & physiology, got into business IT and hated my work ever since. Few months ago quit my job and now doing this and graphic design work, amazing. :thumb:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats fcuking unreal mate, the detail is sick!!

Super impressed! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Rosko!

Just sorted a 360 degree interactive video for the Paul George model...

http://www.shoogleit.com/815-0_Paul-George-IFBB-Professional-Bodybuilder

Full screen it 

Edit: And I can't wait to see him competing at the GP!


----------

